# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Guess what????

## Rob

So I have a new girl coming in tomorrow and figure why not make a game out of it.
If you can guess what it is ill give you a brand new shiny thumbs up! (Completely pointless but whatever it could be fun)
 First clue.....it's not a a Colubrid  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (05-08-2014)

----------


## Rob

Ps Doolittle you are already disqualified 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Ps Doolittle you are already disqualified 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 :Sad: 

Lol.

----------


## Rob

> Lol.


You and your inside info! :p


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Anery BCI?

----------

_Rob_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Anery BCI?


I like your style.....but nope  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Is it a T? :p

----------


## Rob

> Is it a T? :p


Hahahahahahaahahahahahaha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Rob

.....Its not a bp

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

> .....Its not a bp


Well that narrows it down... 

Is it bigger than a bread box?  :Wink:

----------


## Rob

> Well that narrows it down... 
> 
> Is it bigger than a bread box?


Lol....well it gets pretty big  :Smile: 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Ooh, ooh, ooh, I know, I know, I know! !  *raises hand*

----------

_Rob_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## bcr229

> Ooh, ooh, ooh, I know, I know, I know! !  *raises hand*


Shut it you've already been DQ'ed!

Is she "giant" sized?

----------

DooLittle (05-08-2014),_Rob_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Shut it you've already been DQ'ed!
> 
> Is she "giant" sized?


Getting Warmer!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Only a couple more hours!!!

----------


## Rob

> Only a couple more hours!!!


......As I sit by the door

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyrate81

1.  It's a boa of some type, ie. BCI, BCC, BCO etc

2.  There better be a nice thread with a ton of pics in it.   :Very Happy:

----------

_Rob_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## Rob

> 1.  It's a boa of some type, ie. BCI, BCC, BCO etc
> 
> 2.  There better be a nice thread with a ton of pics in it.


All great guesses, buuuuut incorrect 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyrate81

Not a boa??  If not a "columbian" of some kind, maybe a BRB or Carpet python? Which I doubt it's any of those. 

Gotta be a retic then...I'm thinking retic if it's not a boa at all.

----------


## Rob

> Not a boa??  If not a "columbian" of some kind, maybe a BRB or Carpet python? Which I doubt it's any of those. 
> 
> Gotta be a retic then...I'm thinking retic if it's not a boa at all.


Lol so what's your final answer?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyrate81

retic, yeah definitely, definitely retic, yeah.

----------

DooLittle (05-09-2014),_Rob_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## Rob

> retic, yeah definitely, definitely retic, yeah.


Winner winner chicken dinner!!!! :-)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Tiger tic?   is it a tiger?   I think it'll be a tiger.  Pics??!!!  Lots of pics.  Please.     :Wuv:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:

----------


## Rob

> Tiger tic?   is it a tiger?   I think it'll be a tiger.  Pics??!!!  Lots of pics.  Please.


Lol nope not a tiger. My fav normal mainland female  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-09-2014),Zach Cedor (05-09-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

The people want pictures!!!!!!!

----------


## Rob

I am beyond pleased with her. Shes stunning in person, and super docile. Great personality, couldn't be happier with my choice. 
O

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

*bcr229* (05-09-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-09-2014),_ChrisS_ (05-09-2014),DooLittle (05-09-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-09-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Gratz!  She's pretty.    :Good Job:

----------

_Rob_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## Rob

Thanks! Can't wait to put some good size on her!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Pretty girl! Tic eyes are sooo cool!

----------

_Rob_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Pretty girl! Tic eyes are sooo cool!


Thanks!!!! As always pics just dont do this beauty justice. Total sweetheart too. Asleep on the back of my neck as we speak.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

She looks fantastic!  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Rob_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## Rob

> She looks fantastic!  
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much bro, im definitely in love

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rob

For doolittle.....thoes eyes tho


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (05-10-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-10-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> For doolittle.....thoes eyes tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Love em!  Great shot!

----------

